# Billow RTA in stock at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

If you loved the Lemo this is going to blow you away. They call this the Kayfun Killer and from the reviews on this awesome RTA we can see why 

Eciggity have collaborated with EHPRO to create the new 22mm atomizer, the Billow RTA. It features 4 deep juice channels as well as a 4 post design for easier building. It has 2 large 2.5mm airflow holes (bigger than the Orchid or Fogger v4/5) which can both be adjusted separately with the adjustable airflow pin located on the bottom side of the atomizer. On the deck, it features 2 large raised cyclops airflow holes to distribute the airflow evenly throughout the entire coil and to help prevent any leakage. We reduced the size of the chimney as much as we could to preserve the flavor while giving enough space on the deck for you to build on. We opted for a simple yet sleek look, so we made the body out of thick quartz glass which can hold up to 5ml of liquid. The bottom 510 connection is made out of copper and is also adjustable. For those of you who are tired of constantly dripping and just want a RTA that can rip clouds and produce flavor like RDAs do, this one's for you!




Now available:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/billow-rta-by-ehpro


Pricing R480 for either Black or S/S

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

I smell a SMOK M50 and a Billow RTA combo coming my way!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

Much similarities to the fight club mod posted in classifieds


----------



## gman211991

In terms of the DT


----------



## eviltoy

Ill have one of those please


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape bro put me on the list pls !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Done meneer @jtgrey

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Very nice again...great RTA this. RipT did a run through on this with his opinions on it vs the Lemo:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Seriously nice looking RTA though. Might make its way to my wishlist soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Seriously nice looking RTA though. Might make its way to my wishlist soon



I currently have a wish *book*, the list just wasn't cutting it..there is definitely a Billow in there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

Yeah I might need to invest in something like that as well. so much vape gear so little funding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Dont think I was clear in my last post. Please reserve one for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@eviltoy will do.


----------



## Marzuq

Beautiful looking RTA. Based on reviews I read this is one not to be missed. Onto my wishlist it goes. May just be a perfect match for the ipv2s wouldn't you say @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Yeah i reckon Ipv2s would work well but what about. 






Yeah baby now we talking.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> Yeah i reckon Ipv2s would work well but what about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah baby now we talking.



I check that 'little' mod out earlier. Had I known about it a month ago I would have waited for it instead of the ipv2s. On paper she is specd beautifully. Wouldn't mind getting one to test and compare


----------



## BigGuy

Well you never know what might happen hey for all you know we have a little competition for one nudge nudge wink wink (but i got to speak to the boss first) but then i am the BIGGUY and he is the HOBBIT .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

That's a competition I'm definitely game for.


----------



## BigGuy

whats all this trophy and medal stuff about lol. and can i sell them to buy more mods HA HA HA HA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

And dnt mess with the Hobbit @BigGuy I'm sure u have heard what they say about dynamite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> whats all this trophy and medal stuff about lol. and can i sell them to buy more mods HA HA HA HA



How about I trade you some of my medals for that 'little' mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Looks very nice!


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Put me down for a black one please


----------



## BigGuy

Will do.


----------



## baksteen8168

Tentatively add me to the reservation list for silver. (Pending Price  )


----------



## Sir Vape

Price will be be +- same as Lemo R480 - R500.

More than welcome to reserve. Please post qty and colour option in this thread. Can't wait to try these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Sir Vape said:


> Price will be be +- same as Lemo R480 - R500.
> 
> More than welcome to reserve. Please post qty and colour option in this thread. Can't wait to try these



And another great price by Sir Vape! 

So glad to get more Authentic RTAs at good prices locally - and this one looks really really good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

@Sir Vape - Regrettably I will have to pull out of my reservation. Staying on the bloody plots I don't have access to adsl so I use 3g for my internet and something decided to pull data to the value of R1600 so my vaping budget is going to Vodacom next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Btw, have to add that it is a brilliant price. Will definitely be looking at one later on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Best RTA on the market, get em before stocks run out ppl

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Yup put me up for one silver , already reserved a M50 

*edit* DOH ! forgot I reserved a black M50 so pls make it 1 x BLACK Billow ....


----------



## jtgrey

Any news on this @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They have landed. Should arrive with us on Monday or Tuesday and they will be up on the site with a load of other goodies

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Thx bud what other goodies are we referring to????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## BigGuy

@Daniel lots of shinny goodies


----------



## Daniel

Come now I know Hobbits love shiny things but I am a Kender so shiny things I must have.... Perhaps a goblin in the treasure chest?


----------



## eviltoy

Going to have to cancel my preorder. I couldn't wait and a buddy doesn't like his so I will be taking it off his hands


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool bro


----------



## Daniel

is it here yet is it here yet is it here yet ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Looks like the will be here tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

can I reserve a drop kit as well if that is part of the 'goodies'


----------



## Daniel

and ??? isithereyetisithereyetisithereyetisithereyetisithereyetisithereyet ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

as soon as it is i will let you know. go to our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/sirvape and read the pinned post. This will help you secure one when they arrive.


----------



## Daniel

@BigGuy eh already reserved one with @Sir Vape  , just bugging you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Lol Daniel will be here tomorrow bro. Will send out Thurs morning and you will have it by Friday bro  Ready for the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Awesome can I add some kantral 28g to my order?


----------



## Sir Vape

Billows are here peeps 

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 2


----------

